# White lowriders



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

I see there is a "black lowriders" topic, so figure why not have one for my pale skinned peeps.... Just tryin to see how many of "us" are in the lowrider game, everyone feel free to reply, no negative/racisit shit, just good ole conversations....... Who we got out there, post up


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:drama:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

big pimpin said:


> :drama:


x2...






































lol


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/207519-veteran-white-lowriders-game-16.html


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THERE'S ALREADY A TOPIC BURIED SOMEWHERE IN HERE.. EVERYONE TOOK IT FOR A JOKE INCLUDING ME, BECAUSE THE ASSHOLE THAT CREATED IT WAS TRYING TO TAKE A STAB.. GOOD LUCK WITH THIS ONE THOUGH


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure if i should take this thread seriously or not with the kramer pic :squint:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Anson72 said:


> Not sure if i should take this thread seriously or not with the kramer pic :squint:


A little of both I suppose. That's why I posted a "white lowrider", a pic of Tony parker and his car, and then posted the link to the real white lowrider topic. In Louisville, Kentucky where I'm from it wasn't blacks and mexicans that innovated lowriding here. It was ******. lol You can tell too, me and 2 other guys are the only two people that aren't white lowriding in louisville.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

96ROADMASTER said:


> I thought the vet was a south american guy? Candi. I was just messing. I know you know your shit. Tatto. I was being a smart ass. But we don't get along on line. But I know your a builder and actually know most then you let on fucker! Plus I've seen some your toys and damn super collection of parts and damn you hording all then tires! Damn you greedy bastard! Some of us need them 14z !


that corvette (ron aguirre) was NOT the first lifted car.

Jim Logues 1954 Ford was.......................................neither of the two cars were lowriders, but lowriders didnt catch on to hydraulics until the 60's.


currently, this car is in the best hands that ANY car could ever be in.

these pics are from the late 50's


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Checkin in muffagas


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

WHITE PEOPLE CREATED IMPALAS AND LACS, THE WHOLE GM LINEUP, SO YOU CANT SAY WE DIDNT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING!!

AND WE CREATED DAYTONS AND PROBABLY THE HYDRAULIC PUMPS AND DUMPS TOO!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

White people invented lowriding

/topic


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> White people invaided lowriding
> 
> /topic


fixd for truth


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

dameon said:


> fixd for truth


White people invented cars

Therefore lowriding

/topic


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

Von Dutch was the first one to begin striping on cars....so theres a huge contribution


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Damn fools look I can give a Fuck if a Nugga, Latino,Black,white,Filipino ,Samoan,Fiji, a mix Ass Mofo whatever 

If u a rider and cool Ass person coo, Let's roll - hit switches 
And ya I wanna Fuck yo non fat cousin


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> x2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Damn fools look I can give a Fuck if a Nugga, Latino,Black,white,Filipino ,Samoan,Fiji, a mix Ass Mofo whatever
> 
> If u a rider and cool Ass person coo, Let's roll - hit switches
> And ya I wanna Fuck yo non fat cousin



and eat out of towners food brah:yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U KNOW IT HOMIE , SHIT WAS GOOD 

CARNE ASADA,TORTILLAS ,RICE,POLLO STRAIGHT WHITE FOOD 

MAC & CHEESE IT WOULD BE COMPLETE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

505transplant said:


> *No mames guey! *Why do black guys act like they invented everything? Go get your 24's, fat white chicks, and go learn how to spell brother. English is my second language but at least I know how to write and spell.


:nicoderm:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i used to listen to an old white guy tell me about this hotroding days. he was 72 years old he said the firsts custom paints were womens finger nail polish, cats would order a gallon and shoot there cars. first candy paint ever was red, the idea came from a brand new taillight. and pinstripping came from covering up grinder marks and one guy had seen water beads running of his car.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Andy Douglas put'n it down hit'n major inches back in the mid 70's..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Homie Styln said:


> Andy Douglas put'n it down hit'n major inches back in the mid 70's..




Aka white people build the best shit


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Lee Pratt.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THE #1 AWARD WINNING STREET CLASS BIKE IN THE IE OWNED ND BUILT BY A WHITE BOY


mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT
> View attachment 421954


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Im white :wave: Anyways, If you mufuckas start talking about who invented it, who does it better, and who is cooler, the conversation will go on long after lowriding is gone. Lowriding has no race color or religion. Thats why when you fill out an application somewhere it doesnt say: RACE: African american, Latino, White, *Lowrider*, Asian, And Ect._________


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for cleanin up the bullshit


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Kramer said:


> Thanks for cleanin up the bullshit


Kramer??? GiddYup CC??? very suspicious of this thread and the reason for starting it :scrutinize:

BTW I'm white


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for checkin in homie :thumbsup:




DeltaDevil88 said:


> Kramer??? GiddYup CC??? very suspicious of this thread and the reason for starting it :scrutinize:
> 
> BTW I'm white


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

1/2 ****** here!! ****** on the other 50


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

there were white lowriders around when this stuff started ( hydraulic ) hop champions and owners of shops. we tend to try to make this such a racial issue to have pride. see we just need to say the streets started lowridin. poor people. because this race thing is stupid. when corny people lowride then its offensive. you know like straight outa malibu. 

look at hopping -- Stanley stanton is bar none the best innovator of hydraulics (hopping) ever. he brought more to the game than anyone. Mark spankil was a hopping champion in the early eighties. so white people were there. andy douglas is white. and remember Lowriders Hydraulics owned by Steve Miller (white guy) and they supplied hydraulics to almost all the shops around the US. by the way im black and have been into this since the mid eighties. good luck with you topic and put up more pictures of old school guys.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

white rider here


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

cobrakarate said:


> there were white lowriders around when this stuff started ( hydraulic ) hop champions and owners of shops. we tend to try to make this such a racial issue to have pride. see we just need to say the streets started lowridin. poor people. because this race thing is stupid. when corny people lowride then its offensive. you know like straight outa malibu.
> 
> look at hopping -- Stanley stanton is bar none the best innovator of hydraulics (hopping) ever. he brought more to the game than anyone. Mark spankil was a hopping champion in the early eighties. so white people were there. andy douglas is white. and remember Lowriders Hydraulics owned by Steve Miller (white guy) and they supplied hydraulics to almost all the shops around the US. by the way im black and have been into this since the mid eighties. good luck with you topic and put up more pictures of old school guys.


Where in the Co you from


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

****** up in here


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

TTT for ****** :nicoderm:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

REAL Riders dont care bout race yall,HUMAN RACE dont count either cause i like my dogs better than some people:no:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> REAL Riders dont care bout race yall,HUMAN RACE dont count either cause i like my dogs better than some people:no:


qft


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

N.O.Bricks said:


> REAL Riders dont care bout race yall,HUMAN RACE dont count either cause i like my dogs better than some people:no:


I like my dog better than most people, but there is nothing that could possibly make this topic more racist than the black lowriders topic

So kick back, enjoy, and talk about nascar nd shit lol


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

you think home boy wrote this shit in the "black" topic...... :nosad:



N.O.Bricks said:


> REAL Riders dont care bout race yall,HUMAN RACE dont count either cause i like my dogs better than some people:no:



Thanks for keepin this topic up :thumbsup:



ONE8SEVEN said:


> I like my dog better than most people, but there is nothing that could possibly make this topic more racist than the black lowriders topic
> 
> So kick back, enjoy, and talk about nascar nd shit lol


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT
> View attachment 421954


Yall notice that white fella is wearing a shirt that says "latins" finest? Hmmm


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

misterslick said:


> Yall notice that white fella is wearing a shirt that says "latins" finest? Hmmm


LOL


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Why start this thread when there is already a thread dedicated to white ryders...unless you're starting shit...hence the name "Kramer." I bet he saw the black ryders topic, got pissed and started this thread ...Kramer I'm assuming is actualy a mult profile of another member


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT COMES TO MY MIND ON THIS TOPIC, A REAL WHITE *LOWRIDER*!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

misterslick said:


> Yall notice that white fella is wearing a shirt that says "latins" finest? Hmmm


...cause "crackas finest c.c." does have the same ring to it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr. Brougham said:


> Von Dutch was the first one to begin striping on cars....so theres a huge contribution


He was also a drunken racist.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

chairmnofthboard said:


> He was also a drunken racist.


U sound upset


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ND YUR POINT IZ? JUS CAUSE IM WHITE ND I AM IN A CLUB THATS CALLED ''LATINS'' FINEST DNT MEAN SHIT.


misterslick said:


> Yall notice that white fella is wearing a shirt that says "latins" finest? Hmmm


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rofl:HAHA REALL FUNNY


Pop Top Regal said:


> ...cause "crackas finest c.c." does have the same ring to it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> U sound upset


Nah, just saying, Von Dutch might be a bad example.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to all Guerros for keeping the lowrider tradition alive!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

DIRTYWHITEBOY checking in...........


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Love how they deleted that guy talking shit but didn't delete my comment to him now making me look like a racist. This moderator sucks IMHO.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

505transplant said:


> Love how they deleted that guy talking shit but didn't delete my comment to him now making me look like a racist. This moderator sucks IMHO.


96RAPEMASTER is a degenerate ******

his opinions are non valid


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> ...cause "crackas finest c.c." does have the same ring to it.


lol

another ****** checking in


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 96RAPEMASTER is a degenerate ******
> 
> his opinions are non valid


110% TRUFF.


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ND YUR POINT IZ? JUS CAUSE IM WHITE ND I AM IN A CLUB THATS CALLED ''LATINS'' FINEST DNT MEAN SHIT.


The point is YOURE NOT LATIN silly muffugga. Its like me joining the black panthers or sum shit


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

misterslick said:


> The point is YOURE NOT LATIN silly muffugga. Its like me joining the black panthers or sum shit



wahahahahaha


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> 96RAPEMASTER is a degenerate ******
> 
> his opinions are non valid


:roflmao:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Kill ******[email protected][email protected]


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Kill ******[email protected][email protected]


Y u mad tho?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

whites are cool any day in lowridin no hate here. breaks the stereo typing :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

misterslick said:


> The point is YOURE NOT LATIN silly muffugga.


:dunno: Say that to Joe Morgan and the Mafia silly muffugga


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

chairmnofthboard said:


> He was also a drunken racist.


none the less, look what he did for car culture in general...however he lived his personal life was his own business


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> Where in the Co you from


Im in texas Waco.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Mr. Brougham said:


> none the less, look what he did for car culture in general...however he lived his personal life was his own business


x2 :werd:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> :dunno: Say that to Joe Morgan and the Mafia silly muffugga


Ah i forgot we adopted ebay as well!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

cobrakarate said:


> Im in texas Waco.


waco is biggerthan one street...hence the where in the co you from, south north etc


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> 1/2 ****** here!! ****** on the other 50


x2


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im going to discribe a white lowrider to you, mullet aka joe dirts sytlo, trans am on 13 inch rusted leaky bolt ons. rebel flag stickers all over, duct tape/ and or baling wire. bobble heads of there fav race car driver. emty cans of natural ice. shit stained white interior with wal-mart chrismas tree air fresheners


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

dameon said:


> im going to discribe a white lowrider to you, mullet aka joe dirts sytlo, trans am on 13 inch rusted leaky bolt ons. rebel flag stickers all over, duct tape/ and or baling wire. bobble heads of there fav race car driver. emty cans of natural ice. shit stained white interior with wal-mart chrismas tree air fresheners


Sound like you got the game all fucked up...........where they do that at???


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

dameon said:


> im going to discribe a white lowrider to you, mullet aka joe dirts sytlo, trans am on 13 inch rusted leaky bolt ons. rebel flag stickers all over, duct tape/ and or baling wire. bobble heads of there fav race car driver. emty cans of natural ice. shit stained white interior with wal-mart chrismas tree air fresheners


I told you to quit making fun of me you fucker. Btw, I have a new Earnhart sticker on my back glass. You should check it out dogg.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

dameon said:


> im going to discribe a white lowrider to you, mullet aka joe dirts sytlo, trans am on 13 inch rusted leaky bolt ons. rebel flag stickers all over, duct tape/ and or baling wire. bobble heads of there fav race car driver. emty cans of natural ice. shit stained white interior with wal-mart chrismas tree air fresheners


I'm wondering if someone was to say something in that manner about black people, if it would cause a shit storm?


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I'm wondering if someone was to say something in that manner about black people, if it would cause a shit storm?


 +1


A hand me down Grand Marquis on 26's and a flaming hot cheetos paint job full of packs of empty newports and blunt wraps from a muh fucka who got a PT shift at popeyes and owe back child support:thumbsdown: that hit the nail on the head?


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> A hand me down Grand Marquis on 26's and a flaming hot cheetos paint job full of packs of empty newports and blunt wraps from a muh fucka who got a PT shift at popeyes and owe back child support:thumbsdown: that hit the nail on the head?


Don't forget da 40 ounce and the EBT card fo da food stamps.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> I'm wondering if someone was to say something in that manner about black people, if it would cause a shit storm?


Who would care besides the dumb shit that drives them stupid ass add cars!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Kill ******[email protected][email protected]


I hate a couple ****** , ***** , whops , and one damn jap too!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

96ROADMASTER said:


> I hate a couple ****** , ***** , whops , and one damn jap too!


Everyone hates you, so GTFO. I know a few guys who would laugh if you died.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

96ROADMASTER said:


> I hate a couple ****** , ***** , whops , and one damn jap too!


Just make sure your bubbles don't end up in a box.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

fuck all you ***** /topic


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

dameon said:


> im going to discribe a white lowrider to you, mullet aka joe dirts sytlo, trans am on 13 inch rusted leaky bolt ons. rebel flag stickers all over, duct tape/ and or baling wire. bobble heads of there fav race car driver. emty cans of natural ice. shit stained white interior with wal-mart chrismas tree air fresheners


And you drive?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Do u have a car


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

How you going to start a topic of race and not think some racist bullshit ain't gonna end up in it? What difference is in White or Black. Mexican/Asian. or anybody else's rides. Either they look good or they don't. either someone has pride in their craft or they don't. If Whites invented lowriding because of their disassociated contribution. Than what people really need to be looking at is American Indian's disassociated contribution to everything Globally. I don't think anyone is willing to give that kind of recognition. Remember what Lowriding is about...There would not be this conversation of race if Lowriding wasn't inclusive and community oriented. Post some rides... and let the cars do the talking


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

Then dont come in here and reply, pretty simple, and Ill be checking the "black" lowriders topic to see if you wrote this same shit in there......... who wants to bet that the people bitchin in this topic dont do it in the black topic? 




lomation said:


> How you going to start a topic of race and not think some racist bullshit ain't gonna end up in it? What difference is in White or Black. Mexican/Asian. or anybody else's rides. Either they look good or they don't. either someone has pride in their craft or they don't. If Whites invented lowriding because of their disassociated contribution. Than what people really need to be looking at is American Indian's disassociated contribution to everything Globally. I don't think anyone is willing to give that kind of recognition. Remember what Lowriding is about...There would not be this conversation of race if Lowriding wasn't inclusive and community oriented. Post some rides... and let the cars do the talking


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

i don't disrespect the black topic for one reason black people get angry eazly. 

here you go my powdery white amigos


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

well you could post this up in there I wouldnt see a problem, dont be scurrd lil man 









dameon said:


> i don't disrespect the black topic for one reason black people get angry eazly.
> 
> here you go my powdery white amigos


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck race. I drive too slow.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Do u have a car


:rimshot:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

dameon said:


> i don't disrespect the black topic for one reason black people get angry eazly.
> 
> here you go my powdery white amigos


Where's your car shit stain?


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

you can post it for me if you want can't seem to find it....I think you could tell I wasn't white and that is what really pisses you off...How come there is no more pics of cars...Is that all the Lowriders that are owned by whites?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

4x4's, 4drs, hotrods, muscle cars, minivans, toyota camerys these are all white gated comunitty approved hoa(home owners asshole-iation allows theses suberbia sell outs to have and rvs


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

dameon said:


> 4x4's, 4drs, hotrods, muscle cars, minivans, toyota camerys these are all white gated comunitty approved hoa(home owners asshole-iation allows theses suberbia sell outs to have and rvs


u sure do cry a lot ****


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you know i truely do have hate in my heart for anyone thats not me


----------



## Burgie (Dec 6, 2011)

WOW sure is a lot of hate here, to me when I see a lowrider I see my brother and he has the same passion that I do, I don’t know if being half white & half Mexican and growing up in Compton in the 60’s has anything to do with that.

To quote something I heard once “Can’t we all just get along” and yes I do know who said it, do you?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

martin luther king said its all in fun don't take everything you hear to heart just have fun and don't let these animals push your buttons


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

dameon said:


> martin luther king said its all in fun don't take everything you hear to heart just have fun and don't let these animals push your buttons


verdad que si carnal?

el interwebs es muy serio biznezz


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

looky here amigo this is an all white topic vete a la chingada


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

dameon said:


> looky here amigo this is an all white topic vete a la chingada


Conoces Micho?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you people need to go home and leave this topic alone


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

chorizo feast 2012


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

dameon said:


> chango beast 2012


Sounds better!:thumbsup:


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

I do not understand this problem. Do you guys not think that white people should take part in the lowrider culture? And in that case, why not?


I think these racial issues are crap when it comes to car hobby. For me a *lowrider *above all is a car , not a person or a race. I know and respect the fact that lations creates and is most driven in lowriding generally, and for the same reason that I give you guys respect, I also demand the same when I take part in it.

For me as a white from Sweden and living on the other side of the Atlantic, would I not be welcome at a lowrider meeting or cruising, if I went over to the U.S.? Actually, it would be interesting to get an answers (or educated guess) to this question, because if I not would be welcome -I would not like to visit it either.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

dameon said:


> looky here amigo this is an all white topic vete a la chingada


Go play in traffic bitch


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

vato lovers paridize up in hur, sauge party


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

this is why these get shut down, white or black or any other racial threads that say lets represent and then there is no pics...what are you really representing? Can we see some pics already...(third X asking)


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

thats wat she saidQUOTE=dameon;15059363]chorizo feast 2012[/QUOTE]


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Hines


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)

Hot rod and Streetrodder magazine helped out alot in the 70's!


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

GOD's only son was Jesus. Jesus was white. Therefore Whites created lowriding.

/story
stfu
quit crying


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Real talk


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> GOD's only son was Jesus. Jesus was white. Therefore Whites created lowriding.
> 
> /story
> stfu
> quit crying


Allright you white bitch! Gimme some chon chon! U want me to take it? You want me to rape you? Ah? PUTO!


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

Jesus name was translated over from Yeshewa which is Aramaic, he spoke Aramaic and Arabic as his natural language. These languages are hardly white in origin. Thanks for the pics from those that posted


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

whites up, browns down


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

lomation said:


> Jesus name was translated over from Yeshewa which is Aramaic, he spoke Aramaic and Arabic as his natural language. These languages are hardly white in origin. Thanks for the pics from those that posted



So I am guessing you didn't hear he was Jewish and Jews speak hebrew.. I don't know cause I never met the dude but that is what I learned at Saint Joesph's


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

heres the reason the old testment scroll writers left out gods name. they misunderstood. this line thou shall not take the lords name in vain. basicly they figured by taking it out of scripture they were protecting gods people. over the years mis reading the scriptures has cause wars, babys to be batized in cold water and died. the fear of a baby dieing without batizim and burning in hell for ever and ever. hell was misunderstood as well nobody is in hell burning. all the dead are a sleep ands will wake at the sound of jesus second coming. jews don't believe jesus is there savior, king to them he is a troublemarker that got what he deserved


----------



## 94TEECEE (Apr 27, 2007)

Kramer said:


> well you could post this up in there I wouldnt see a problem, dont be scurrd lil man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

dameon said:


> heres the reason the old testment scroll writers left out gods name. they misunderstood. this line thou shall not take the lords name in vain. basicly they figured by taking it out of scripture they were protecting gods people. over the years mis reading the scriptures has cause wars, babys to be batized in cold water and died. the fear of a baby dieing without batizim and burning in hell for ever and ever. hell was misunderstood as well nobody is in hell burning. all the dead are a sleep ands will wake at the sound of jesus second coming. jews don't believe jesus is there savior, king to them he is a troublemarker that got what he deserved


Bro, I was kidding but now we know your are not a big fan of Jews. Jaja it's all good. Never been to Isreal either.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

Way too funny to see whiteboys like eGay Jack chipper,or whatever da fuk he calls himself talk so much shit about RAZA. I don't think most lowriders got a problem with you whiteboys, but we do take offense when a whiteboy thinks its coo to call us ***** like it aint no thing. I know none of my homies would laugh about that shit if we in the same club or not. If you tell my homies to go back to Mexico, you be on your back buddy :werd: You whiteboys need to show respect or else we just gonna clown you like we clown fools like eGay, marvin, martin, whatever he goes by now.. LOL


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

masatalker said:


> Way too funny to see whiteboys like eGay Jack chipper,or whatever da fuk he calls himself talk so much shit about RAZA. I don't think most lowriders got a problem with you whiteboys, but we do take offense when a whiteboy thinks its coo to call us ***** like it aint no thing. I know none of my homies would laugh about that shit if we in the same club or not. If you tell my homies to go back to Mexico, you be on your back buddy :werd: You whiteboys need to show respect or else we just gonna clown you like we clown fools like eGay, marvin, martin, whatever he goes by now.. LOL


If you are offended by that you probably need to grow some thicker skin. Just like I am not offended by you lumping all white people in the same group like some of these racist bastards. Just sayin.. Some of these tards just get on here to piss people off. Once you realize that you live life so much happier.


----------



## BarneyRubble (Sep 19, 2011)

****** checkin in


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

505transplant said:


> If you are offended by that you probably need to grow some thicker skin. Just like I am not offended by you lumping all white people in the same group like some of these racist bastards. Just sayin.. Some of these tards just get on here to piss people off. Once you realize that you live life so much happier.


those lames make you guys look bad. reppin lowrider clubs with one side of their mouth, and hating with the other side. 2 faces feel me?


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Another person does not make me look bad. If all I share with some of those DB's is the color of my skin I am in good shape. Racist people judge a group on a few. I think blaming a race for a couple "bad" apples is just as racist and ignorant that these ass clowns talking shit cause they are bored.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

:roflmao: fuuny shit


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

dameon said:


> heres the reason the old testment scroll writers left out gods name. they misunderstood. this line thou shall not take the lords name in vain. basicly they figured by taking it out of scripture they were protecting gods people. over the years mis reading the scriptures has cause wars, babys to be batized in cold water and died. the fear of a baby dieing without batizim and burning in hell for ever and ever. hell was misunderstood as well nobody is in hell burning. all the dead are a sleep ands will wake at the sound of jesus second coming. jews don't believe jesus is there savior, king to them he is a troublemarker that got what he deserved


Dude has some knowledge...


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't care what color you are , if you want respect you give respect, bottom line!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

masatalker said:


> Way too funny to see whiteboys like eGay Jack chipper,or whatever da fuk he calls himself talk so much shit about RAZA. I don't think most lowriders got a problem with you whiteboys, but we do take offense when a whiteboy thinks its coo to call us ***** like it aint no thing. I know none of my homies would laugh about that shit if we in the same club or not. If you tell my homies to go back to Mexico, you be on your back buddy :werd: You whiteboys need to show respect or else we just gonna clown you like we clown fools like eGay, marvin, martin, whatever he goes by now.. LOL


you whiteboys need to show respect :roflmao: :roflmao: seems you have more issues with race than a lot of whiteboys


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lomation said:


> Dude has some knowledge...


no he doesnt


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Peezy_420 said:


> you whiteboys need to show respect :roflmao: :roflmao: seems you have more issues with race than a lot of whiteboys


fasho mayne fuck dem crackaz ya dig suwoop fo lyfe


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

Checkin in, got sunburnt at 10am.:tears:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im white and i resently left my wife and moved in with my boyfriend. shirtless latinos is what whity likes


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

why do all these clowns come on here pulling the race card cause we have a "white" topic........ sayin it dont matter race and all this shit to ride, I still check the "black" topic time to time to see whats crackin and I dont see whites, mexicans, japs, etc talkin/startin shit in there...... why is this such an issue for some to comprehend :dunno:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

he sure does :ugh:


lomation said:


> Dude has some knowledge...





dameon said:


> im white and i resently left my wife and moved in with my boyfriend. shirtless latinos is what whity likes


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

masatalker said:


> Way too funny to see whiteboys like eGay Jack chipper,or whatever da fuk he calls himself talk so much shit about RAZA. I don't think most lowriders got a problem with you whiteboys, but we do take offense when a whiteboy thinks its coo to call us ***** like it aint no thing. I know none of my homies would laugh about that shit if we in the same club or not. If you tell my homies to go back to Mexico, you be on your back buddy :werd: You whiteboys need to show respect or else we just gonna clown you like we clown fools like eGay, marvin, martin, whatever he goes by now.. LOL


Bwahahahahah, this fool mad as a motherfucker.

Look here masatalker aka wolverine log in under one name and quit plexing.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Awready


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> Fuck race. I drive too slow.


:bowrofl:


----------



## lomation (May 28, 2005)

Kramer said:


> why do all these clowns come on here pulling the race card cause we have a "white" topic........ sayin it dont matter race and all this shit to ride, I still check the "black" topic time to time to see whats crackin and I dont see whites, mexicans, japs, etc talkin/startin shit in there...... why is this such an issue for some to comprehend :dunno:


No it has been starting to show up in there you haven't checked it. But the main thing is when you post saying something about representin and then all you do is pull the race card yourselves you can expect that we got more pride than to let it slide. You have 7 pages and maybe 2 cars what are you really representing? The other white owners don't even want to post their shit in here because of the amount of anti-lowriding slurs that are being tossed around.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

lomation said:


> No it has been starting to show up in there you haven't checked it. But the main thing is when you post saying something about representin and then all you do is pull the race card yourselves you can expect that we got more pride than to let it slide. You have 7 pages and maybe 2 cars what are you really representing? The other white owners don't even want to post their shit in here because of the amount of anti-lowriding slurs that are being tossed around.


nahwahtimtalkinbout


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

b_moneystyles said:


> Checkin in, got sunburnt at 10am.:tears:


:roflmao: :burn:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> Bwahahahahah, this fool mad as a motherfucker.
> 
> Look here masatalker aka wolverine log in under one name and quit plexing.


Yeah he is :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anti lowriding slurs, you goddamn crackers :angry:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

fuck crakas


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> fuck crakas


kill em all!

Wait...




What..?!?! :burn:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jack Tripper said:


> fuck crakas


x2 keep it crip damu


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fool2 said:


> x2 keep it crip damu


:around:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

****** get no love


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Jack Tripper said:


> ****** get no love


:h5: .


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

White and love my low lows! My rides


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

im white and i drive a 4dr caprice with the genral lee rebal flag spray painted on the hood


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

dameon said:


> im white and i drive a 4dr caprice with the genral lee rebal flag spray painted on the hood



Kill yourself


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

dameon said:


> im white and i drive a 4dr caprice with the genral lee rebal flag spray painted on the hood


well then your retarded, because it supposed to be on the roof....


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Mnt86ss said:


> well then your retarded, because it supposed to be on the roof....


He's joeycutlass. Of course he's a retard.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

Mr Bucknaked


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

Mnt86ss said:


> well then your retarded, because it supposed to be on the roof....


im short fat smelly white trash and my potbelly rubs on the steering wheel.


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

dameon said:


> Mr Bucknaked


You having a fantasy bro? Sounds gay joey.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

It's unholy for white people to drive lowriders. Get back to your hot rods you fucking hillbillies!:finger:


----------



## Mr Buckworth (Feb 9, 2012)

Charger_on_22's said:


> It's unholy for white people to drive lowriders. Get back to your hot rods you fucking hillbillies!:finger:


:fool2:


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

****** get's no love


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Charger_on_22's said:


> It's unholy for white people to drive lowriders. Get back to your hot rods you fucking hillbillies!:finger:


show us how its done how many tv's you got in them lambo dooz?


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

fool2 said:


> show us how its done how many tv's you got in them lambo dooz?


Nd the kool aid man on the side


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

fool2 said:


> show us how its done how many tv's you got in them lambo dooz?


Come on man, us Mexicans can't show u everything. You gotta have ganas ******.:thumbsup:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Jack Tripper said:


> ****** get's no love


:h5: ..


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Charger_on_22's said:


> It's unholy for white people to drive lowriders.


Ok...















-built in Sweden by Bert Karlsson, who was offered a million (in the 80s ..) for it, but he didn't sold it. I think he took it to the U.S. when he moved there.


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

Jack Tripper said:


> GOD's only son was Jesus. Jesus was white. Therefore Whites created lowriding.
> 
> /story
> stfu
> quit crying


 Tell the nazis that Jesus was white. HAHAHA


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

funny you guys mention the carpenter from jerusilam, records show he was born a jew. making him white but among the most hated of all the whites in the world.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

vipera said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dameon said:


> funny you guys mention the carpenter from jerusilam, records show he was born a jew. making him white but among the most hated of all the whites in the world.


what records?


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Jews?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

don't forget about your brothers the quakers/ omish


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Purple Haze said:


> White and love my low lows! My rides



:thumbsup:


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

checking in


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

Whites are failing as a lowrider group :chuck:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Kramer said:


> Whites are failing as a lowrider group :chuck:


stfu jew


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

white people are the joke of the lowrider comunity. never ever will they be excepted, you want to know why? they got no style, no heritage, nada there plain and simple. everything they build leans hard on muscle car and hotrods.


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

dameon said:


> white people are the joke of the lowrider comunity. never ever will they be excepted, you want to know why? they got no style, no heritage, nada there plain and simple. *everything they build leans hard on muscle car and hotrods*.



I wouldnt have it any other way, plain and simple, clean and low, no need for all that gawdy add on bull shit, ugly ass murals and stupid paint, fucked up interiors, nasty rims, basically colored folks just ruin classic cars, Oh but it seems like alot of "lowriders" like to build up their engines all HOT ROD style but thats stupid right? Go back to your black forum and keep fuckin up nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

White guy here... HAHA rolling in the
" Filthy Pickle"


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dameon said:


> white people are the joke of the lowrider comunity. never ever will they be excepted, you want to know why? they got no style, no heritage, nada there plain and simple. everything they build leans hard on muscle car and hotrods.


lets see that dope ass cutty


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

lifted, mud flaps, stacks, long box, roll cages, hemis, cragers, calven stickers, cb radios, lowriding at its purest


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

I like boobies.


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:inout:


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

bdiamond said:


> :wave:


post pics of the harley uffin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dameon said:


> lifted, mud flaps, stacks, long box, roll cages, hemis, cragers, calven stickers, cb radios, lowriding at its purest


lets see your dope ass lowrider. show us gringos how its done


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

fool2 said:


> lets see your dope ass lowrider. show us gringos how its done


Only thing this pussy rides is dick, he gots no Lowrider lol


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

only pic i have of it on my work comp.









BigTim_79 said:


> post pics of the harley uffin:


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

los whitys have made lowriding what it is today with, pinky mini trucks, lowrods on boyds, econoline vans on spokes, hearses ans soccer mom station wagons, inavations like air ride technolagy, wall mounted air conditioning units. proud heritage and legacy white contribute. they practicly built the sport from the ground up.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dameon said:


> los whitys have made lowriding what it is today with, pinky mini trucks, lowrods on boyds, econoline vans on spokes, hearses ans soccer mom station wagons, inavations like air ride technolagy, wall mounted air conditioning units. proud heritage and legacy white contribute. they practicly built the sport from the ground up.


Lets see that whip


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

bdiamond said:


> only pic i have of it on my work comp.
> View attachment 456666


Nice bike homie, I got a full custom 70 spoertster but i dont got any pics.


----------



## BigTim_79 (Jun 30, 2007)

bdiamond said:


> only pic i have of it on my work comp.
> View attachment 456666


----------



## bdiamond (Feb 29, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

fool2 said:


> Lets see that whip


+1 when it comes to this fool thats all you got to say to shut him up.


----------



## wishin4a62 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im Hispanic and I think most foo's posting on here are not car peeps but drama peeps!!! A tight ride to me is a ride that turns my head with the look of hard work and long hours trying to reach that goal of getting compliments and shit, doesn't fuckin matter if the owner is white black brown yellow!!!!! This is a car site post rides comment on rides and keep race out the way


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

wishin4a62 said:


> Im Hispanic and I think most foo's posting on here are not car peeps but drama peeps!!! A tight ride to me is a ride that turns my head with the look of hard work and long hours trying to reach that goal of getting compliments and shit, doesn't fuckin matter if the owner is white black brown yellow!!!!! This is a car site post rides comment on rides and keep race out the way


Did you post that in the black lowriders topic as well?


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

X1000, all these racist fucks always talk shit in this topic but are pussys and dont say anything in the Black topic...... No one here said that Lowriding has anything to do with race and who the fuck started it or does it best, just the simple fact that theres a "black topic" for blacks to discuss, why cant we have one as well without all the bull shit cry baby asses......





fool2 said:


> Did you post that in the black lowriders topic as well?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

fool2 said:


> Did you post that in the black lowriders topic as well?


You're a fucking idiot troll. There is already a thread dedicated to white ryders and no one has an issue with it .....THIS THREAD WAS STARTED BY A TROLL ACCOUNT NAMED KRAMER?...just to start some shit.


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

post link to this so called other white topic, so I can join in


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Kramer said:


> post link to this so called other white topic, so I can join in


Chucky...


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

a fellow rider will always help a fellow rider out, say you need a reach around theres always a fellow rider to lend a hand. that what this topic is all about.


----------



## Marquez (May 29, 2008)

Sweden!!!


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You're a fucking idiot troll. There is already a thread dedicated to white ryders and no one has an issue with it .....THIS THREAD WAS STARTED BY A TROLL ACCOUNT NAMED KRAMER?...just to start some shit.


it would be better if this topic were started by a sleaze bag wannabe crip from the east coast


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

fool2 said:


> it would be better if this topic were started by a sleaze bag wannabe crip from the east coast


LEAVE OUT THE SLEAZE BAG THOUGH


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

wishin4a62 said:


> Im Hispanic and I think most foo's posting on here are not car peeps but drama peeps!!! A tight ride to me is a ride that turns my head with the look of hard work and long hours trying to reach that goal of getting compliments and shit, doesn't fuckin matter if the owner is white black brown yellow!!!!! This is a car site post rides comment on rides and keep race out the way


BINGO! WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO, DROOL OVER A CAR AND THEN WHEN YOU FIND OUT THE OWNER'S RACE HAVE A CHANGE OF HEART :uh:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

BTW, THE SUBTOPIC IN "BLACK LOWRIDERS" READS "ALL RACES WELCOME".. SO WHY THE TEARS :dunno:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

187PURE said:


> BTW, THE SUBTOPIC IN "BLACK LOWRIDERS" READS "ALL RACES WELCOME".. SO WHY THE TEARS :dunno:


this topic says all races welcome too. they only seem to show up to hate and tell us we don't belong. i think a post like that would get deleted from your thread


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

black people are the most racist of all


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

I see the dirt from ot poured in here bunch of dirt rasist bags


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> black people are the most racist of all


O'rly?


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

its obvious, I look through the black topic, all friendly black talk (no whiteys dawgin in blacks topic) , but we try to talk in here and the nigs gotta come in and run their fuckin mouths, fuckin waste of lifes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

littlerascle59 said:


> O'rly?


lol u dont count, u listen to ****** ford


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> lol u dont count, u listen to ****** ford


:|...


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

Kramer said:


> its obvious, I look through the black topic, all friendly black talk (no whiteys dawgin in blacks topic) , but we try to talk in here and the nigs gotta come in and run their fuckin mouths, fuckin waste of lifes


 ****** QUIT CRYING


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> ****** QUIT CRYING


gtfo with ur racism


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> gtfo with ur racism


I'M THE REAL 1-8-7


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> I'M THE REAL 1-8-7


bahahahahaha ur reputation says otherwise


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bahahahahaha ur reputation says otherwise


 NO ONE'S EVER MET ME IN PERSON EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON.. HIS ACCESMENT OF ME IS THAT I'M A REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. MOREOVER, I'M NOT RACIST.. IT'S THE PERSON THAT MATTERS.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR, YOU GET MAD PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A HALF-ASS CAR BUT TRYING, YOU STILL GET PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR AND A SHITTY ATTITUDE- FUCK YOU!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> NO ONE'S EVER MET ME IN PERSON EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON.. HIS ACCESMENT OF ME IS THAT I'M A REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. MOREOVER, I'M NOT RACIST.. IT'S THE PERSON THAT MATTERS.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR, YOU GET MAD PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A HALF-ASS CAR BUT TRYING, YOU STILL GET PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR AND A SHITTY ATTITUDE- FUCK YOU!


stfu u racist prick


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

dj inside of malone's playing the tha bomb music!bring tha girls !!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> stfu u racist prick


LOL MAN HOW OLD ARE YOU? KIDS THESE DAYS


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> LOL MAN HOW OLD ARE YOU? WHITE KIDS THESE DAYS


im 25, nd stop being racist!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im 25, nd stop being racist!


FIGURES.. STILL NO EXCUSE YOUNGIN


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> FIGURES.. STILL NO EXCUSE YOUNGIN


:uh:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

187PURE said:


> NO ONE'S EVER MET ME IN PERSON EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON.. HIS ACCESMENT OF ME IS THAT I'M A REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. MOREOVER, I'M NOT RACIST.. IT'S THE PERSON THAT MATTERS.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR, YOU GET MAD PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A HALF-ASS CAR BUT TRYING, YOU STILL GET PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR AND A SHITTY ATTITUDE- FUCK YOU!


then why are you in here saying there shouldn't be a white lowrider topic because color doesnt matter but you started a black lowrider topic? what's the difference?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

fool2 said:


> then why are you in here saying there shouldn't be a white lowrider topic because color doesnt matter but you started a black lowrider topic? what's the difference?


 DUDE I NEVER SAID THAT!! EITHER YOU'RE LYING OR YOU'RE MIXING ME UP WITH SUMBODY ELSE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

187PURE said:


> DUDE I NEVER SAID THAT!! EITHER YOU'RE LYING OR YOU'RE MIXING ME UP WITH SUMBODY ELSE


nice post edit captin racism


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> nice post edit captin racism


Dont worry bout him you have to be on a documentary in order for him to ride yo nuts


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

I'm a white female, I cruise, go to functions, events... it's just whatever to me I associate with everyone the whole race thing doesn't draw any lines for me to me it's about ridin', chillin' and meeting people with the same interests


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

187PURE said:


> NO ONE'S EVER MET ME IN PERSON EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON.. HIS ACCESMENT OF ME IS THAT I'M A REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. MOREOVER, I'M NOT RACIST.. IT'S THE PERSON THAT MATTERS.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR, YOU GET MAD PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A HALF-ASS CAR BUT TRYING, YOU STILL GET PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR AND A SHITTY ATTITUDE- FUCK YOU!


so if im to judge you by your own standards 



FUCK YOU


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

DamnGina said:


> I'm a white female, I cruise, go to functions, events... it's just whatever to me I associate with everyone the whole race thing doesn't draw any lines for me to me it's about ridin', chillin' and meeting people with the same interests


there some pretty good people of all races in the local scene here


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

DamnGina said:


> I'm a white female


:naughty:


----------



## DamnGina (May 6, 2010)

@ fool2, I get that alot btw lol & at chuckoteric yes there are alot of good people in it in general I've met quite a few of all races ridin'


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

DamnGina said:


> I'm a white female, I cruise, go to functions, events... it's just whatever to me I associate with everyone the whole race thing doesn't draw any lines for me to me it's about ridin', chillin' and meeting people with the same interests


:thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Kramer said:


> its obvious, I look through the black topic, all friendly black talk (no whiteys dawgin in blacks topic) , but we try to talk in here and the nigs gotta come in and run their fuckin mouths, fuckin waste of lifes


You fucking idiot. Are you dumb enough to think we wouldn't see what you're doing you fucking retard. You're screen name is "Kramer" and you start a white lowriders topic..WHEN THERE IS ALREADY A WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC? One8seven is fucking tool too , so is fool2. When know what you where trying to do when you started this topic and look it worked!!! YOU GOT ATTENTION. You started this topic for attention and you got it so here it is....There is already a topic celebrating white folks in lowriding. A topic about contributions white pioneers have made to the lowriding game. A topic which is celebrated and does not have negative remarks in it. This topic was created to start shit, and we all know it. You can try and act like its not, but it is. Why would you pic the screen name "Kramer?" We all know what that guy did...come one home Girl, if you're going to stir the pot, at least man up and say that's what you're doing..don't act like a bitch when people call you out on your bullshit. Fuck this topic, and the the pussy who created it...the Vetern white lowriders in the game is a great thread, with a lot of history. ...Its not some bullshit thread started by some alt user name belonging to Chucky, or some other butt hurt ass sniffling bitch wanting to start some shit...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/207519-veteran-white-lowriders-game-17.html


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You fucking idiot. Are you dumb enough to think we wouldn't see what you're doing you fucking retard. You're screen name is "Kramer" and you start a white lowriders topic..WHEN THERE IS ALREADY A WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC? One8seven is fucking tool too , so is fool2. When know what you where trying to do when you started this topic and look it worked!!! YOU GOT ATTENTION. You started this topic for attention and you got it so here it is....There is already a topic celebrating white folks in lowriding. A topic about contributions white pioneers have made to the lowriding game. A topic which is celebrated and does not have negative remarks in it. This topic was created to start shit, and we all know it. You can try and act like its not, but it is. Why would you pic the screen name "Kramer?" We all know what that guy did...come one home Girl, if you're going to stir the pot, at least man up and say that's what you're doing..don't act like a bitch when people call you out on your bullshit. Fuck this topic, and the the pussy who created it...the Vetern white lowriders in the game is a great thread, with a lot of history. ...Its not some bullshit thread started by some alt user name belonging to Chucky, or some other butt hurt ass sniffling bitch wanting to start some shit...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/207519-veteran-white-lowriders-game-17.html


noone gives a fuck about you or your opinion


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

chuckoteric said:


> noone gives a fuck about you or your opinion


The ****** above me who quoted me does. Thanks for the attention....but unlike your daughter , I don't want your dirty ass any where near me ..don't quote me again bitch.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

913ryderWYCO said:


> You fucking idiot. Are you dumb enough to think we wouldn't see what you're doing you fucking retard. You're screen name is "Kramer" and you start a white lowriders topic..WHEN THERE IS ALREADY A WHITE LOWRIDER TOPIC? One8seven is fucking tool too , so is fool2. When know what you where trying to do when you started this topic and look it worked!!! YOU GOT ATTENTION. You started this topic for attention and you got it so here it is....There is already a topic celebrating white folks in lowriding. A topic about contributions white pioneers have made to the lowriding game. A topic which is celebrated and does not have negative remarks in it. This topic was created to start shit, and we all know it. You can try and act like its not, but it is. Why would you pic the screen name "Kramer?" We all know what that guy did...come one home Girl, if you're going to stir the pot, at least man up and say that's what you're doing..don't act like a bitch when people call you out on your bullshit. Fuck this topic, and the the pussy who created it...the Vetern white lowriders in the game is a great thread, with a lot of history. ...Its not some bullshit thread started by some alt user name belonging to Chucky, or some other butt hurt ass sniffling bitch wanting to start some shit...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/207519-veteran-white-lowriders-game-17.html


LOL didnt read



chuckoteric said:


> noone gives a fuck about you or your opinion


x2


----------



## Kramer (Jan 10, 2012)

sup homies


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

187PURE said:


> NO ONE'S EVER MET ME IN PERSON EXCEPT FOR ONE PERSON.. HIS ACCESMENT OF ME IS THAT I'M A REAL COOL DOWN TO EARTH BROTHA.. MOREOVER, I'M NOT RACIST.. IT'S THE PERSON THAT MATTERS.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR, YOU GET MAD PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A HALF-ASS CAR BUT TRYING, YOU STILL GET PROPS FROM ME.. YOU GOT A CLEAN CAR AND A SHITTY ATTITUDE- FUCK YOU!


Hey 187pure is about as real as they come. true ryda. This is why the internet is a joke now. instead of people getting more knowledge about lowriding and life they just talk lip. 
This cracks me up.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

cobrakarate said:


> Hey 187pure is about as real as they come. true ryda. This is why the internet is a joke now. instead of people getting more knowledge about lowriding and life they just talk lip.
> This cracks me up.


REAL TALK, THANKS COBE.. PROPS UP TO WHITE LOWRIDERS AND ANY OTHER RACE THAT KEEPS IT REAL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> black people are the most racist of all


Fuck you and your ugly ass car. I'm not saying that b/c I'm racist either. It's b/c you suck balls and so does your car. Okay, carry on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:bowrofl:


Lowridingmike said:


> Fuck you and your ugly ass car. I'm not saying that b/c I'm racist either. It's b/c you suck balls and so does your car. Okay, carry on.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Fuck you and your ugly ass car. I'm not saying that b/c I'm racist either. It's b/c you suck balls and so does your car. Okay, carry on.


bwahahahahaha u mad as fuck, go build some model cars :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

nd my steering wheel in my ugly ass car is worth more than ur roadmaster


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> bwahahahahaha u mad as fuck, go build some model cars :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> 
> nd my steering wheel in my ugly ass car is worth more than ur roadmaster












Guess you couldn't find a buyer for that turd. Especially @ 25,000? lol GTFO here witchu wannabe canadian ass caddi-fleetmaster. Ugly as homemade sin.

Matta of fact. Post just the grill of that mofo, lets see if I'm hating or what anyone else has to say?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> View attachment 476610
> 
> 
> Guess you couldn't find a buyer for that turd. Especially @ 25,000? lol GTFO here witchu wannabe canadian ass caddi-fleetmaster. Ugly as homemade sin.
> ...


got a deposit that i'll be keeping if it isnt picked up this weekend 

dont be so jelly brah, its a real cadillac


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> dont be so jelly brah, its a real cadillac


QFT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> QFT


how much u pay 4 the roadmaster?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> how much u pay 4 the roadmaster?


:twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> I don't own a roadmaster, however I got a lil of nothing in the fleetwood. prolly less than your deposit.


was it an airport taxi? :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> was it an airport taxi? :dunno:


:twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Nope, got it from bravo on here. Dude traded a 02 monte for it he ain't have but a grand or into it so he sold it to me for a lil of nothing, and I built up on it from there. Got more $ in the motor, pinstriping, and rims the the whole car.lol and it's on chinas.


so what ur really sayin is that its a pos


----------



## funny123 (May 7, 2012)

*Hello,*
*Salutation to this one of the forum site.*
*Myself Jyaky Petter from the nation of India*
*at this point we are going away to thrash out in the automobile discussion*
*We can argue many kind of debate from the forum*
*We not only discuss but also dig up a lot more knowledge from*
*Various Google experts.*
*Thank you………………………………………………………..*
*…………………………………………………*
*…………………………………..*

* 2013 MERCEDES BENZ SL-CLASS **Hello,*
*Salutation to this one of the forum site.*
*Myself Jyaky Petter from the nation of India*
*at this point we are going away to thrash out in the automobile discussion*
*We can argue many kind of debate from the forum*
*We not only discuss but also dig up a lot more knowledge from*
*Various Google experts.*
*Thank you………………………………………………………..*
*…………………………………………………*
*…………………………………..*

* 2013 MERCEDES BENZ SL-CLASS *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

funny123 said:


> *Hello,*
> *Salutation to this one of the forum site.*
> *Myself Jyaky Petter from the nation of India*
> *at this point we are going away to thrash out in the automobile discussion*
> ...



but do you have a car?
*http://www.ezdia.com/epad/2013-mercedes-benz-sl-class-price-reviews/7980/*


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> so what ur really sayin is that its a pos


:twak:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

We can't all have a sweet stock paint four door sitting on all chrome hundred spoke chinas



Oh wait, yeah we can


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fool2 said:


> We can't all have a sweet stock paint four door sitting on all chrome hundred spoke chinas
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, yeah we can


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

fool2 said:


> We can't all have a sweet stock paint four door sitting on all chrome hundred spoke chinas
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, yeah we can


:twak:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> If thats what good hustling is I guess? THere's pos's in LRM centerfold right now that cost less that 7,000 to build/aquire w/e, it's what and who you know. Can't hate a playa does work. I know you're mad now. "Man, I coulda had a real lowrider..." lolzies


bahhahahahahaha ur really trying hard 2 day! 

my "real lowriders" start like this btw


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Whos he talkin bout? My paint is custom, shits juiced, on gold center daynas now bish (ha ha!) and.. CHyea, haters gonna hate. Fool2 has gotten served so bad in off topic, this the first time I seen you out in a while. Safe to come back out? The beating off smiley is named afte rhim for christsake.
> 
> Oh yea, got pics of the paint but this layitlow, pics of it didn't happen so... I'll get get dayna pics for you @holes.


bravo built that car nice


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Polishing a turd


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

When did off topic serve me :roflmao:
Maybe 5 or 6 years ago chuck found out my address and I was scared of it being posted because I was new to the Internet, that wasn't a group effort, chuck did it on his own. That wasnt even on this profile. Now I've sold maybe 200 watches on here and every one who bought one knows my address, my e mail, my first and last name, all that shit. And yeah I got a smiley named after me :nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE EVERY ONE IS INTERNET BANGING UP IN HERE! WHERE ARE THE PICTURES OF WHITE PEOPLE WITH LOWRIDERS? ALL I SEE IS FUCKING PEOPLE WITH NAMES LIKE 187, AVATAR OF GUNS AND SHIT LIKE THAT LIKE IF MOTHA FUCKERS GANSTERS UR NOT SO COME THE FUCK DOWN THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT JERRY SPRINGER(HIS WHITE)I HAVENT YET SEEN NO ONE POST A PIC OF WHITE PERSON HOPPING TODAY IN THE GAME, AND JUST TO SHOW U WHITES NO ONE IS AGAINST U GUYS HOW ABOUT THE OWNER FROM BLACK MAGIC HIS WHITE U, HAVEN'T POST ANY PICS OF HIS RIDES AND THAT MUTHA HITS BACK BUMPER ON IMPALAS!!! MUCH PROPS TO HIM, TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THANKS WHO EVER DESIGNED THE 1955 BELAIR, MY DAUTHER LOVES IT!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> SOUNDS LIKE EVERY ONE IS INTERNET BANGING UP IN HERE! WHERE ARE THE PICTURES OF WHITE PEOPLE WITH LOWRIDERS? ALL I SEE IS FUCKING PEOPLE WITH NAMES LIKE 187, AVATAR OF GUNS AND SHIT LIKE THAT LIKE IF MOTHA FUCKERS GANSTERS UR NOT SO COME THE FUCK DOWN THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT JERRY SPRINGER(HIS WHITE)I HAVENT YET SEEN NO ONE POST A PIC OF WHITE PERSON HOPPING TODAY IN THE GAME, AND JUST TO SHOW U WHITES NO ONE IS AGAINST U GUYS HOW ABOUT THE OWNER FROM BLACK MAGIC HIS WHITE U, HAVEN'T POST ANY PICS OF HIS RIDES AND THAT MUTHA HITS BACK BUMPER ON IMPALAS!!! MUCH PROPS TO HIM, TO THE TOP!!!


u sound mad brah


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

IM MAD THAT I DONT GET TO SEE SOME PICS OF SOME LOWRIDERS I KNOW WHITES HAVE SOME NICE ASS RIDES!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WHITES POST UR RIDES UP!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

WHITE OWNER FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!! TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> WHITE OWNER FROM BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS!!!! TO THE TOP!!!!


That's not ROn's car.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

> WHITE PEOPLE CREATED IMPALAS AND LACS, THE WHOLE GM LINEUP, SO YOU CANT SAY WE DIDNT CONTRIBUTE ANYTHING!!


Cadillac is also who founded Detroit. 
Aint hatin on no race here. German,Irish,Dutch.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:chuck:


----------



## bob_o (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm 75% White and 25% Mexican, proud of both. I don't really give a fuck about race, but since there's more shit talkin than cars in here, I figured it was time to represent. 

Here's my in-progress '62 LeSabre:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

great topic


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Kkkrackers, what's up peeps?


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

What up fellow crackas.....my 68


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

Is this the g-rated version of the Whitie Topic? uffin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Rod Stewart said:


> Is this the g-rated version of the Whitie Topic? uffin:


 *pg-13


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

nopedo


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

What up kinfolks! :biggrin:


----------



## OGTokenWhiteBoy (May 2, 2013)

I am 99% Chicano!

1% white



100% Raza!

VL4E


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

What up white bro bros!!!!

Old shyt here


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for all the people keeping the lowrider movement alive im down with anybody who has a lowlow as long as you dont fuck up a classic 2 door with big ass wheels or big ass sooped up motor & race it....


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

wut It dew


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Topic of the year!!


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^^

$


----------



## olde school güero (Aug 2, 2013)

Hydraulics were first used in the 40's and 50's in salt-flat racing to get the cars closer to the ground so they were more aero-dynamic. Hydraulics were taken from aircraft that were used in World War II. Hydros weren't effective until the rubber O-ring was invented, which made flying huge planes possible. If you look at all the "kustoms" from the 50's, they are lowriders. Custom biscuit tuck interiors, panel fade and lace paint, wire wheels, and often times hydros. All a bunch of white dudes. Some still alive today. This Impala was built in 1960 by Bill Hines. http://www.kustomrama.com/index.php?title=Buddah_Buggy


----------



## olde school güero (Aug 2, 2013)

bob_o said:


> I'm 75% White and 25% Mexican, proud of both. I don't really give a fuck about race, but since there's more shit talkin than cars in here, I figured it was time to represent.
> 
> Here's my in-progress '62 LeSabre:


That is fucking TIGHT. Chingón güero!


----------



## olde school güero (Aug 2, 2013)

View attachment 1797106

View attachment 1797122


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Love the LeSabre


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Marty McFly check in :h5:


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

misterslick said:


> Ah i forgot we adopted ebay as well!





Aztlan_Exile said:


> Marty McFly check in :h5:




so kick rocks A_E.......btw i might be .000001% white here :nicoderm:


----------



## 64marauder (Oct 12, 2015)

75% white and 25% Local Motion Hawaiian style but could give two F's about race 

http://youtu.be/XgDBDiXfQA0


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

...Just thought I would check in....Bobby G. ...Crosstown Customs C.C. M.C. ...Used to roll with the Boulevard Aces..2009-2011...Won 2 "Best of Show" trophies....

...Got tired of the trips from here in Bonham to Dallas, etc. ...Wishing all my old friends all the best in 2016.......I'm a 75 years young WHITE Veteran...back in '56 I got my first ride, 1947 Ford 2 dr. sedan, grey primer, twin Smitties...drove the hell out of it.....having fun........NOW, I just bought a 2013 Ford Taurus...got to lower it 2 1/2 " in the back..silver with black int...I like the way it looks...also got my '38 Pontiac sedan, '56 Ford Customline "Mint Condition", my 2000 Linc Town Car, 2002 Ford Expedition, '71 Monte Carlo...2002 Linc LS.....AND, a 2006 Harley Custom Trike................

...Don't have much prejudice...Butt, a lot of people in Lowriding DO !.....some think if you don't have a chevy you don't belong, if you got bags you don't belong, and, some even think if you are white you don't belong.....never got any of that from the Boulevard Aces, but some of the other clubs had those things in their minds.....IT just DON'T MATTER....Do what you want to do...what makes you feel good....If others don't like it...Fuck 'em.......

...we used to call lowering a ride was "C" framing back in da 50's....a friend had a '50 merc. 2 dr. slammed, black with black & white tuck and rolled...Cool ride.......Bro. had a new '57 Chevy Bel Air, white with a kit....another had a new '55 Chevy....I never had a new car till '94..lol......Yes, we were poor.....Raised on Second Ave. in South Dallas..'40's-'50's...there really were some "Happy Days" back then....

...Do what cha got to do....enjoy life...don't sweat the small shit....show respect to your parents and ALL women.....ORALE....


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

2016 bump


----------

